# Does Due Anyday With Very Small Udders



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

We have 3 does that are due to kid over this next week. All three of them had very small udders as of a week ago. Ophelia's really ended up developing a lot since then but Taxi and Faith's really have not. Faith has the smallest of all of them. They were all blood tested at 40 days and confirmed bred. There have been no signs since then of them aborting so we believe they are definitely still bred. Their tailheads are relaxing and their vulvas have loosened a lot but they just don't seem to be developing and udder. Taxi kidded here last year and had a good size udder when she kidded with triplets so this is definitely not normal. They get grain 3 times a day, free choice hay, and minerals.

Has anyone else ever had this issue? If so, what was the reasoning and what did you do to help stimulate milk production? I'm really concerned they won't have milk when they kid.

Pictures of their udders now. First one is Taxi who is due on the 17th. Second is Faith who is due on the 18th.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Following. I have a doe due on the 25th and she has almost no udder at all. She is getting the same treatment as your does. Free choice hay, minerals, and grained 2 times a day.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Not every goat reads the book. Some develope an udder right before giving birth or right after.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Even If it's an 8 year old doe who has had the same routine regarding her udder the 4 times she has kidded before? This is not normal for her at all. For example this is a picture of her udder before she kidded last year. Same time out from kidding as the picture in my original post.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow that is strange :/ We had that happen years ago, but in first timers and we were having brutal cold weather with record low temps. 

I really have no clue what to think. Any chance at all they could be due later than you thought? Were they with a buck past the date you have written down? Maybe they came back in heat but in a time frame where they still had enough in their blood stream to test positive for pregnancy? I know they say 30 days or more to confirm pregnancy, but I wonder how early they can really tell on some of these does?

Goats love to throw mysteries at us and keep us guessing.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Even the routine does can throw a curveball at you, LOL. I've had a few does that looked like the first one you had a picture of, until two days before she kidded-it suddenly just exploded. Don't worry about lack of milk right now-they'll probably just develop fast before they kid.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh wow.

You are feeding grain 3 x a day?
That is a lot, 1 time a day, grain with molasses for the last month preggo does, is good for them. 
You do not want the kids to grow too big and if they have a single in there, they will already be big. 
You do not want to make them even bigger.

I didn't see a mention of hay, feeding Alfalfa hay 2 x a day or 24/7 if you gradually get them there. 
Alfalfa hay helps with milk production along with drinking water.

Also another thing it may be is, they are having singles(1 kid), as to why the udders aren't that big yet, the body tells them not to produce as much. And may wait until after kidding. Have colostrum ready in case.

They both do not have big baby bumps either.

When Faith had twins last year, she had a good udder going on, so I wonder if that may be what is going on with those two, 1 kid.

Have Oxytocin available for milk letdown.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

toth boer goats said:


> Oh wow.
> 
> You are feeding grain 3 x a day?
> That is a lot, 1 time a day, grain with molasses for the last month preggo does, is good for them.
> ...


They are only getting half a cup of grain 3x a day. Not any crazy amount. Along with alfalfa pellets and free choice oat hay. They have access to clean water. 
I am aware of problems with overfeeding at this stage. They were getting grain w times a day until 2 days ago. I bumped them up to see if it would help with milk production. Again, they are not getting an unreasonable amount of grain.

The due dates we have for the girls are pretty exact because they were cycled in and only in with the buck for a week. All tested positive for pregnancy at 40 days.

I guess I should've mentioned the issues we've had with a couple other does this year already. Two of our does that kidded in October completely stopped producing milk when their kids were 4-5 weeks old. They had good milk production up until that point. Another doe who wasn't due until 1/20 kidded 4 days ago with a single and had no udder either. We did give her oxytocin to help her milk drop. The kid had to be supplemented for 3 days but is doing well now. At this rate the girls due in February have much bigger udders than these girls due this week. 
Here is Taxis udder today. She seems to be making some progress since the other day. Faith's has made zero progress. 








There are a couple other breeders in our area who have had the same issue just this month. They ended up doing a calcium drench on their does which really seemed to help them produce milk. Debating on trying that.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

@toth boer goats I thought Faith had triplets last year? I wouldnt say she looks hugely pregnant but it does look like she could either have a single or twins in there. Her belly is hanging more low rather than out to the sides.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Maybe the hay in your area is just not as nutritious as it used to be? I know, as a country, we are depleting the soil. 

I have a couple dairy does that have no udder until they kid. Very aggrivating.....

Good luck with the kiddings!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow, I'd say your issues are all linked together. Have you changed anything at all in the last several months? Hay? Feed? supplements or deworming? Really strange. 
I don't know about the calcium drenching, but I do know to be careful with certain drenches as they've caused complications.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

HoosierShadow said:


> Wow, I'd say your issues are all linked together. Have you changed anything at all in the last several months? Hay? Feed? supplements or deworming? Really strange.
> I don't know about the calcium drenching, but I do know to be careful with certain drenches as they've caused complications.


No, we haven't changed anything lately. All our December does did great and our still doing great and they are on the same feed program that those October does were on while they were nursing. Everyone has had their Copper boluses and free access to minerals. They have had access to pasture as well and are dewormed as needed determined by fecals. We have never had these issues before so I'm really stumped as to what it could be.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I figured you were up to par on everything, but wanted to ask. I really wish we had more answers. Do you have colostrum on hand in case you need it? Praying you can figure something out or they start bagging up on their own.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Oh yes, luckily i take a bit of colostrum from each doe that kids and freeze it. So have plenty on hand if they don't produce. Thank you


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, you are correct, she did have trips, just checked records. ops2:

As I had mentioned before, they need more calcium late term.
Do you have alfalfa hay? Some goats do not like pellet form.
If not, I would supplement calcium in another way, as you had mentioned which worked for others in the same circumstance.

Another possibility might be, they may be consuming more pasture grasses than Alfalfa, which they need alfalfa more now. 
Being heavy pregnant, they fill up quicker, maybe feed them their alfalfa hay or pellets before allowing them to graze and make it time limit out, so they will eat again later in the day, their alfalfa. 

Faith is carrying them low for sure. So she may have more than 1 in there.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

toth boer goats said:


> Yes, you are correct, she did have trips, just checked records. ops2:
> 
> As I had mentioned before, they need more calcium late term.
> Do you have alfalfa hay? Some goats do not like pellet form.
> ...


We started the calcium drench this morning so hopefully that helps. They are really pretty good about cleaning up all of their alfalfa pellets but I will get a bale of alfalfa too and offer them that. 
Both Taxi and Ophelia have dropped and have strings of mucus this morning so looking like they will go soon. Faith hasn't made any further progress yet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck, praying it all goes OK. :hug:


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Selenium deficiency maybe?


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

SalteyLove said:


> Selenium deficiency maybe?


Everyone got a shot of BO-SE before breeding.
Ophelia's teats are now full and almost fully strutted. She is also having little, inconsistent contractions so I'm thinking babies soon for her. 
Does it look like Taxis udder has made a little bit of progress?


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

We have one live doe kid from Ophelia. Her twin did not make it due to her head being twisted back and very traumatic birth. Worked on her for about 10 minutes to save her but it was too late. 
Ophelia seems to be in quite a bit of pain so hoping she did not rupture or tear. Giving her some banamine and hoping for the best.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, I am sorry it was a rough delivery, praying mama will be OK. 

Yes, Ophelia's udder has changed and is filling.


----------



## Island Milker (Dec 11, 2018)

congrats on the 1 kid.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww she is beautiful! I am so very sorry for the complications and the loss of her twin. I pray mama will be okay.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

She is a pretty doeling! Congratulations on her. I am sorry the kidding was so bad and that you lost one.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Good news, Ophelia is doing good and so is her doeling! Here's the cute little girl








Taxi also kidded! It was also a very rough kidding. She had a huge single buck kid. He was coming out with his head twisted back. Took me about 30-45 minutes to pull his head forward. He was so big I was having issues pushing him back in to pull it forward. Even after he came through the cervix he was still almost too big to make it out. But luckily we got it done. My poor pregnant body is exhausted! My husband said I'll be the next one to go in labor:heehee:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Aw, those babies are so cute! 
When are you due? Please be careful, you are carrying valuable cargo, too!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Cute buckling, sort of smug looking.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Adorable kids. Congratulations
I hope the mom's are doing well.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow he looks huge! Any idea on his weight? They are precious! Congrats!
I'm sorry the births were so complicated, but glad everyone is OK!
I agree be careful with your own cargo! Very exciting I'm also curious when your due


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Wow, y'all had a rough go! What beautiful babies. Congratulations!
Now it's time for you 3 mommas to rest and recuperate.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Awww so sorry about your loss, but sweet little ones! I love that little doeling.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you everyone! They are all doing good this morning. 


Goats Rock said:


> Aw, those babies are so cute!
> When are you due? Please be careful, you are carrying valuable cargo, too!


I am due in just a few of weeks! But he's been trying to come early since about Christmas time so I'd be surprised if I make it to my due date lol. I feel much better with some rest. All that pulling just did me in yesterday.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Be careful, we are concerned for you.

The kids are adorable.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

toth boer goats said:


> Be careful, we are concerned for you.
> 
> The kids are adorable.


Thank you
Taxi's udder is still pretty pathetic looking but he seems to be getting enough to eat because his belly feels full and he's already jumping around. I rarely keep bucklings but I may have to hold on to this guy and watch him grow. Excuse the bad cell phone pics but Here he is at 12 hours old.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree, be careful so you don't hurt yourself! How exciting that you are due soon! Do you know what you are having? Is this your first? 

The buckling is adorable! I can see why you want to hang onto him!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

HoosierShadow said:


> I agree, be careful so you don't hurt yourself! How exciting that you are due soon! Do you know what you are having? Is this your first?
> 
> The buckling is adorable! I can see why you want to hang onto him!


Thank you, I'm definitely taking it easy today! Yes, it is my first and I'm having a boy. So excited to meet him soon!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Congratulations on both accounts.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

congrats all around! Let us know how your own kidding goes.  That little buckling is pretty cute, I'd want to keep him around too. lol


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Your little boer looks like a tough little man. Congratulations on your son to be!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

ALBoerGoats said:


> Thank you
> Taxi's udder is still pretty pathetic looking but he seems to be getting enough to eat because his belly feels full and he's already jumping around. I rarely keep bucklings but I may have to hold on to this guy and watch him grow. Excuse the bad cell phone pics but Here he is at 12 hours old.
> View attachment 143977


He just has a perpetual smile doesn't he! He's a keeper! I'm glad you rested and are doing better, please take care of yourself so you don't have a tough kidding too  (pun only for fun, seriously tho, I wish you a safe easy delivery)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

May I ask how much calcium drench you gave the Does to encourage milk production and for how long?
Did it do any good at all or no change?

With Bo-se, how much did you give your does?

How is faith doing?


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Gave the does 20ccs of calcium drench once a day for 7 days. It did seem to help boost their milk production and now they are all doing great. 

Does get 2 ccs BO-SE 

Faith and her doeling are doing great!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Here are updated pictures of Taxis buckling and Ophelia's doeling


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

They are beautiful!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

He looks like a winner!
She is just pretty.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Beautiful kids! What kind of grass do you have under them? .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable kids and thanks for the info.  

Glad all is well.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Figured I'd update this thread to let you all know that my little one also arrived. After 19 hours in labor he arrived via emergency c-section due to severe fetal distress from having the cord wrapped very tightly around his neck. Unfortunately, they had to put me under general anesthesia so I couldn't see his birth but they said that he came out screaming and passed all his tests. He weighed in at 8 lbs 6 oz. And was 21.5 inches long. He is now 9 days old and doing great!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So precious! Congratulations!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Cute, nice sized little buckling you have there. Congratulations on the birth of your son. :clapping:


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations! Handsome boy!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Congratulations. Hope you are healing well.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Welcome to the world little one! Congratulations on your handsome little man!


----------



## HJoy (Mar 22, 2018)

Absolutely adorable. Congratulations and enjoy every sweet snuggle.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

SUCH a beautiful baby boy! Congratulations! Thanks SO much for sharing. With that little smile he looks like he has a secret.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable. :inlove:

A big congrats.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow I am really late to this party, Congratulations!!! He is adorable! I am so sorry you had to have a C-section, I am sure it was a very scary experience! I had to have an emergency C-section with my oldest, I remember how scary it was. I hope you are healing up well and getting lots of rest


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

He is perfection!! Even cuter than a baby goat!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations on your latest arrival! Your baby boy is beautiful! I hope you are doing well, too. Don't over due and for heavens sake, DO NOT VACCUUM! Seriously, it can do a lot of harm to your self, especially after a C section!


----------

